# Aged metal designs



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

I just ran across this web page with an interesting way of making "pressed metal." http://makeitawonderfullife.blogspot.com/2011/12/owls-foil-glue-and-shoe-polish.html

Basically, you draw a design on cardboard with thick glue (I'm thinking hot glue would work), let it dry, cover it with aluminum foil, and burnish it down. Age it with some shoe polish.

I'm thinking this could be a great effect for props.


----------



## screaminscott (Oct 13, 2006)

Very cool, thanks!


----------



## The Witch of Lomax Street (Jun 10, 2014)

awesome! i needed to make a huge old fashioned nail that will hold a warning poster up. this will work great!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

This is soooo cool, thanks for sharing


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Simple technique with beautiful results. Can't ask for more than that


----------

